# Care Ambulance calls.



## ThatEMTGuy (Apr 2, 2015)

When working for Care do they start you off immediately with 911 calls or with IFT calls and then move you up the ladder? I am applying, and just wanted to know how it works with them, and or McCormick.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Apr 3, 2015)

You start on the IFT side and work your way into a 911 car. That being said, the IFT cars can and do get pulled into the 911 system.


----------



## slewy (Apr 3, 2015)

They will either put you on a permanent IFT rig or you will be a floater until they find you a spot. I was a floater for like 2 months so they would schedule me about half IFT shifts and half 911. After that they placed me on an IFT shift which I was on for about two months. Then I had enough seniority to get a 911 shift. At care it's really easy to swap shifts with other employee's, so if you are on a permanent IFT shift you can always swap one or two of them a week for 911.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Apr 3, 2015)

Mccormick doesn't play around they do very little, almost no ift work. You'll be rinning 911 right away.


----------



## ResRednek (Apr 7, 2015)

I've been at CARE for about 5-6 months. You start as a floater and experiences vary. I personally worked mostly 911 until they voluntold me to a permanent IFT shift which I have been working for just over a month now. I would say over a period of 4 months I did approximately 3 months of 911 to 1 month of IFT however I know people who have had the opposite. The key at CARE is to rack up as many hours you can to permanently bid on whatever shift you desire.


----------



## thatkenguy (May 21, 2015)

@ResRednek hey I was wondering how its like running a 911 shift with care. I'm one their new hires and was just curious as to how much hands on you get with the patient on scene or if they FD tells you to go kick rocks


----------



## FoleyArtist (May 21, 2015)

thatkenguy said:


> @ResRednek hey I was wondering how its like running a 911 shift with care. I'm one their new hires and was just curious as to how much hands on you get with the patient on scene or if they FD tells you to go kick rocks




that depends... overly simplified... ocfa will tell you to kick rocks. la co fd expects you to be hands on.


----------



## Mufasa556 (May 21, 2015)

ProbieMedic said:


> that depends... overly simplified... ocfa will tell you to kick rocks. la co fd expects you to be hands on.



Hands on...the gurney?


----------



## FoleyArtist (May 21, 2015)

Mufasa556 said:


> Hands on...the gurney?



..and glucose checks.


----------



## thatkenguy (May 21, 2015)

Mufasa556 said:


> Hands on...the gurney?


With that being said.. Any thoughts on riverside or northern San Diego county?


----------



## ResRednek (May 25, 2015)

LA county medics expect you to remember all your skills and help in my experience, OCFA has told patients I'm just an ambulance driver and not even let me see a patient until they wanted to move the patient. Experiences vary though depending on who you talk to


----------



## CaliEmt619 (Jun 4, 2015)

thatkenguy said:


> With that being said.. Any thoughts on riverside or northern San Diego county?



I believe care in SD is not affiliated with Care in LA, im in SD and Care over here runs BLS and lots of CCT they get a good amount of calls . They have contracts with Kaiser Permanente in this area so most of their calls are IFTs from one Kaiser facility to another. They also do a lot of ER calls from urgent cares to ED. I hear they are a pretty legit company to work for down here, if youre not doing 911 atleast.


----------

